# Where to buy hornwood?



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

Aside from AFA, is there anywhere else that sells hornwood? Online or in SoCal?

I can't seem to google anyone else but AFA. Or does anyone know if hornwood goes by a different name? Something that ADA didn't coin.

And yes, I know about manzanita looking close and being cheaper but I want some hornwood. Its a much richer brown.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What is hornwood? just driftwood but a richer brown? richer as in darker?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The name hornwood is meaningless to Americans. 
If it is a horn beam species, there are a couple of dozen in China.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes it is driftwood.

ADA calls it hornwood. So I don't know if there is a more proper name for it.

The Senske brothers use it seemingly alot LINK The description calls it "Horn wood".

I don't know if anyone can identify the wood based on those images? But it would be awesome if someone does know a more proper name.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Just keep looking around, you may find something that is the right shape and color, no matter what it is called. 
Yes, Manzanita does look like that, but, as you say, it is lighter in color. 

Look on beaches and along streams, too, in areas where you are permitted to collect things. With some good scrubbing most wood found in these situations will work in an aquarium.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

akpoly said:


> Yes it is driftwood.
> 
> ADA calls it hornwood. So I don't know if there is a more proper name for it.
> 
> ...


I've seen it used in South East Asian a fair amount, it looks a lot like Manzanita I collect.


----------

